
Let’s Talk About Burnout - basseq
https://blog.usejournal.com/lets-talk-about-burnout-79461719d447
======
basseq
This is a poignant account, and I'm very happy she wrote it. Perhaps it's a
penchant for hyperbole, but if anything, I'm struck by how much _worse_ this
could have been. From the article:

    
    
      I walked away without fanfare, quietly slipping into a 
      new professional life that made me feel supremely 
      lucky, like I’d fallen hard but landed on a soft 
      cushion that I was surprised to find beneath me.
    

In a similar situation, "most people" _would 't_ have been able to pay of
$250k of debt in 2.5 years. Which only makes her advice more important. So
take care of yourself.

